
Opera browser's free built-in VPN vulnerable to major security flaw - nreece
http://www.theage.com.au/technology/gadgets-on-the-go/opera-browsers-free-builtin-vpn-vulnerable-to-major-security-flaw-20160422-gocmmo.html
======
miyuru
this was acknowledged by an opera employee in the comment section of the
official article[1]

"Indeed. This feature is under heavy development - note: it is a developer
stream. You can expect fixes and improvements in the upcoming updates. Thanks
for spotting it, by the way :)"

[1][http://www.opera.com/blogs/desktop/2016/04/free-vpn-
integrat...](http://www.opera.com/blogs/desktop/2016/04/free-vpn-integrated-
opera-for-windows-mac/#comment-2635021405)

------
ivacyvpn
I don't get it why people can't differentiate between the services offered to
them for free and the ones that are paid! NOTHING IS FREE! The most economical
VPN in my opinion is Ivacy VPN
([https://www.ivacy.com](https://www.ivacy.com)). I would recommend to get
started with a paid VPN service.

------
mc808
Warning: Auto-playing video with audio.

------
teh_klev
Tangentially related:

[http://security.stackexchange.com/questions/42752/how-
does-d...](http://security.stackexchange.com/questions/42752/how-does-
dnsleaktest-com-find-my-dns-provider)

